# Just completed Munsters Koach



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my just completed Munsters Koach repop. I spent some effort on this one and there are quite a few hours in it. I stripped the chrome parts and painted them the corresponding silver or gold based on various pictures using Alclad. The upholstery buttons were dotted with silver and I did a lot of detailing on it. Then I shot a couple of pics with the Dragula I had completed a month or so ago. Let me know what you think.




























Bob K.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Nice! I remember building that 40 yrs. ago, wow how time flies!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks for the memories....*

*Wow!!!.....Just like the ones on TV.....Awesome thanks for sharing yr project.......Nice!:thumbsup:*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Bob, Those look OUTSTANDING ! The Cars look great together, They will make quite a display.
Bert


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Now, if that ain't a blast from the past. Both cars look great. They're a hell of a lot better than my somewhat sloppy efforts at building them when I was thirteen years old.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Outstanding job on these!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob both came out sweet looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

those both came out really good


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice job on both! I haven't built Dragula yet. Here's my Koach.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Nice job on both! I haven't built Dragula yet. Here's my Koach.


You golded yours up also. I actually dechromed all the chrome parts and then air brushed them with either Alclad gold or silver as appropriate. But the real car definitely had many gold parts and it looks much better that way rather than with everything chrome. It was a great build and yours looks great too. I noticed you also added side arms to that rear platform seat, I was thinking about doing that as well. I assume you just twisted some Plastruct or such?

Bob K.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been holding off ordering these kits for a while, but after seeing your builds, I just placed my order. Great job!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man the Munsters...weird how such a beauty like Yvonne De Carlo could go from a big screen beauty like she was in the 10 Commandments to Lilly Munster. But like she said in her biography, it was a secure job with a new, younger audiance. 

When Barris did the Munster Coach customs were so over the top then, for that matter so were the industries "concept cars". But Barris did the original Batmobile, the Munster Coach and Dragula, the Green Hornet car, even Barris's son made something called the Rat-ula based on the Dragula car, then there were cars like the Bathtub Buggy and Bed Buggy, and I think the Ice Cream Truck may have even been a model release at one time. It's cool to see these old cars come back as new releases so those of us that built them then can try again with better skills.

***Edit, I was right, the Ice Cream truck was a model, you can get one signed by Barris for $10...once they get back in stock.***

http://www.barris.com/shop/shop_toys/shop_model_kits.html


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Barris did not do the Hornet's car - Dean Jeffries did.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

flyingfrets said:


> Barris did not do the Hornet's car - Dean Jeffries did.


I stand corrected. It's on Barris's site, I just neglected to read the text accompanying it.

Quote from the site:

Originally a 1966 Chrysler Imperial rebuilt by Hollywood customizer Dean Jeffries at a reported cost of $50,000. Some of Black Beauty's equipment includes a special exhaust device that spreads ice over the road, and brushes behind the rear wheels which, when lowered, sweep away tire tracks. For personal equipment, the Green Hornet uses a special nonlethal gas gun and a sting gun able to penetrate steel.

The Beauty was sent to George for some final touches. A verticle grill was formed with a repeative gun inset concealed into the center. Flap headlights were used to confuse the oncoming villains. A multiple gas nozel was built into the lower rolled pan and has an electric trap door. The rear section has a center deck trap door through which protrudes rockets to shoot at following villains. The top has been extended 10" housing a bullet proof simulated glass with slots for armed warfare and a bullet proof steel plating surrounding the Green Hornet and Kato. Rear wheel shields cover the special Formula tires and Crager styled wheels. STP lubricant is used throughout the vehicle for the super servicing needed for the powerful 500 H.P. engine. The "Black Beauty" holds true to it's name with 30 coats of metal flake pure black green pearl of essence lacquer, hand rubbed to a high brilliant gloss.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Here is my just completed Munsters Koach repop. I spent some effort on this one and there are quite a few hours in it. I stripped the chrome parts and painted them the corresponding silver or gold based on various pictures using Alclad. The upholstery buttons were dotted with silver and I did a lot of detailing on it. Then I shot a couple of pics with the Dragula I had completed a month or so ago. Let me know what you think.
> 
> *Let you know , what I... Think ? I think you have a gruesome twosome there ! :thumbsup: Both cars look absolutely fantastic, great job !*


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

The Koach and the Dragula both look great!
What gets me is that the Munster family always complained about not having any money. How'd they get such cool cars??

Jeff


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, an Marilyn was a dog too....maybe Grandpa has some sort of pension from the old country.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> I noticed you also added side arms to that rear platform seat, I was thinking about doing that as well. I assume you just twisted some Plastruct or such?
> 
> Bob K.


Sorry for the delay in answering. I used solid copper wire and some .020" plastruct for the seat supports.


----------

